# My new labour of love...



## HKphooey (Apr 2, 2007)

Recently I fulfilled a lifelong dream and purchased a home in Vermont.  I am looking forward to some great fishing this spring...


----------



## Carol (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow.  I'm very envious.  Congrats!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 2, 2007)

That is _gorgeous_ - congratulations, and enjoy!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 2, 2007)

That's awesome ... I too am envious ... enjoy!


----------



## MSTCNC (Apr 2, 2007)

Party at Phooey's house! :uhyeah: 

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 2, 2007)

very cool.  I'd never leave...


----------



## Tames D (Apr 2, 2007)

You lucky son of... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congratulations.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks.  I have been working towards this dream most of my life. Just need to finish remodeling the inside.  Makes all the long hours worth it.


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow, that's a beauty, HKP.  Congratulations, and enjoy!


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 3, 2007)

That's really nice, man. Congrats.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Apr 3, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## MJS (Apr 3, 2007)

Dude thats awesome!! Congrats!!!!!  :ultracool   Vermont is really a beautiful place, and this house looks like it is in a fantastic setting.


----------



## rutherford (Apr 3, 2007)

Awesome.  Welcome to the neighborhood!


----------



## jdinca (Apr 3, 2007)

I am so jealous. What's the nearest airport? We're all going to need your address so we can get directions off Mapquest.

Party at Phooey's house!!! Bring your own fly rod and beer...


----------



## stickarts (Apr 3, 2007)

Looking forward to having our next seminar there!  

Congrats!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow, that is awesome! What an incredibly beautiful place. Congratulations! :asian:


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 9, 2007)

Some updates to the inside...

Just finished the fireplace, tha main room and the living room floor...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 9, 2007)

WOW!!!

Congratulations

Mind if I move in, that place is beautiful.


----------



## michaeledward (Apr 9, 2007)

What water body is that there? Does it have a name? 

Still being a tourist in New Hampshire (10 years), I still fish in the very well known waters. But, I'm always on the look out for water for my 2 weight.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 10, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> What water body is that there? Does it have a name?
> 
> Still being a tourist in New Hampshire (10 years), I still fish in the very well known waters. But, I'm always on the look out for water for my 2 weight.


 

Rock River is in my backyard.  That runs into West River and then into the Connecticut River.

There is a nice small water fall and then a great wading pool right in back of the house.  We have about 850 of river frontage.  

My neighbor says it is brookie heaven!   I hope so.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 10, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful.  Is that hardwood flooring you've got in that one room?  Tell me about the paneling over the fireplace and on the ceiling and what appears to be a mock stove.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

HKphooey said:


> There is a nice small water fall and then a great wading pool right in back of the house.  We have about 850 of river frontage.



*drool*


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 10, 2007)

That place looks awesome!


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 10, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Is that hardwood flooring you've got in that one room? Tell me about the paneling over the fireplace and on the ceiling and what appears to be a mock stove.


 
The pine paneling is tongue/groove lumber.  The small mock stove is and electric heater the previous owners left behind.  I used it for heat when I was working on the room.  Eventually there will be a pellet stove in that toom.  The flooring is actually a hardwood laminate from Armstrong. It has real layer of wood but it is actually a floating floor that locks together.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 10, 2007)

So, I have one question....

When are you planning the MT get together cause I have to block it off on my schedule.

I like fishing.  I grew up fishing.  I even bait my own hooks and everything.  I would make a fantastic guest.  I cook too. :boing2::boing2:

You name the time, I will bring the drinks! :drinkbeer

In case you haven't figured it out.....I AM SOOO FREAKIN' JEALOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 10, 2007)

Your new house is just gorgeous!  And it's giving me ideas for mine (nowhere near as nice a location, but *mine!*) down the road...  Congratulations!


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 12, 2007)

A few more.  And yes snow in mid April!

New screened porch...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 13, 2007)

It's stunning. I am sooooo jealous!


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 19, 2007)

Latest work...


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 19, 2007)

*HK*, others have already said it and I can only add my meagre words to theirs ... wonderful!

My dream is a house, by a lake, in a forest, one road, no phone ... bliss.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 19, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> *HK*, others have already said it and I can only add my meagre words to theirs ... wonderful!
> 
> My dream is a house, by a lake, in a forest, one road, no phone ... bliss.


 
Just need to dump the phone.  My internet access is bad enough.  I finally cut the cord and now leave the laptop at home.  I am online 14-16 hours a day for work.  I have finally learned there is a limit.   My laptop has been replace by tools.  Creating with my hands has brought the most fulfilment to my life. This house brought life back into perspective.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 19, 2007)

Quite right, sir :tup:.  I too have found that despite all my education, the most fulfilment I've found is either with the growing or the making of things with my own hands.  

I'm not saying I'm particularly skilled at either (I'm more of a 'chippie' than a cabinetmaker for example ) but the satisfaction is undeniable.

As for the 'no phone' ideal, I don't believe that with my missus's umbilical connection to telecomms I'll ever be free of the 'ringing curse' :lol:.

That's an awful lot of on-line time too my friend.  I probably spend as many hours in front of a computer tho' (control systems designer for the National Grid).

It also has to be said that the no-phone prohibition probably would not extend to a no-broadband ban - I'd miss all you lot for a start .


----------



## Carol (Apr 19, 2007)

You are really inspiring me HKP    

I may be in a position to buy a home towards the end of this year.   I've been eyeing places on the web that are a bit more rural now that I work an hour further north than where I live.  

I hope that maybe before too long I'll have a small dream of my own.  Now all I need is someone to share it with...LOL!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 19, 2007)

That is absolutely gorgeous - I love the whole kitchen, but especially flooring!  

So... any tips?  I'm going to renovate my basement, but the farthest I've gotten is starting to take down the walls - at which point I discovered there was nothing behind the panelling but the studs, which is okay, because I'm going to move the walls.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 29, 2007)

Some new photos...
Still working on the rock garden.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 29, 2007)

Looking absolutely wondeful, breathtaking


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh how I weep for the times we could do such things in England .

Because of highly draconian forestry laws, we are simply not permitted to build anything 'permanent' in wooded areas - this is being interpreted so stringently that even existing structures (that pass through inheritence) have every obstacle possible put in the way of their upkeep and maintenance.

It's yet another example of well intentioned legislation (intended to protect woodland from development) being used for purposes other than intended.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 29, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Oh how I weep for the times we could do such things in England .
> 
> Because of highly draconian forestry laws, we are simply not permitted to build anything 'permanent' in wooded areas - this is being interpreted so stringently that even existing structures (that pass through inheritence) have every obstacle possible put in the way of their upkeep and maintenance.
> 
> It's yet another example of well intentioned legislation (intended to protect woodland from development) being used for purposes other than intended.


 
For every tree I cut down, I plant new ones.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 29, 2007)

Good man :tup:.

I believe that everyone with a sense of responsibilty would do the same but the law, as I am sure is a surprise to everyone, is a somewhat draconian *** with no capability for compromise.

There was even a case recently of a Forestry Commision fellow who built his in-the-woods- house out entirely degradable and recyclable materials, replenishing any timber he used.  The legal fight he had to get permission was unbelievable.  Even then, he had to pre-write a clause for his will that the structure was to be torn down on his death so that he could not pass it on to his heirs :grr:.


----------



## hong kong fooey (May 13, 2007)

congrats on the new house. I wish I could afford a new house


----------



## HKphooey (May 13, 2007)

Some updates to the stone garden...


----------



## Skip Cooper (May 13, 2007)

The pictures are great...I love the stone garden.

What are going to do with the trim inside the house? Are you going to leave it with a wood finish or are you going to paint it?


----------



## HKphooey (May 14, 2007)

Skip Cooper said:


> The pictures are great...I love the stone garden.
> 
> What are going to do with the trim inside the house? Are you going to leave it with a wood finish or are you going to paint it?


 
I did a light dry rag with white paint and then flat varish.  I wanted to keep some stuff rustic.


----------



## Skip Cooper (May 14, 2007)

HKphooey said:


> I did a light dry rag with white paint and then flat varish. I wanted to keep some stuff rustic.


 

I will say again, it looks great. 

Now if only I can get my wife to move out of the city...


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 20, 2007)

Some new photos...


----------



## lkblair (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow!  That is truly stunning, inside and out!  I feel more relaxed just looking at the pictures. 

Lisa


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 29, 2007)

Just finished some outside work on the VT house...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 29, 2007)

Damn that's impressive.

Very nice.:asian:

Can I have it?


----------



## Tames D (Oct 29, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Damn that's impressive.
> 
> Very nice.:asian:
> 
> ...


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 29, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Xue Sheng said:
> 
> 
> > Damn that's impressive.
> ...


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 29, 2007)

Some more.  Added a wine rack above the cabinets and finally tracked down some antique skiis...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 29, 2007)

OK let me put it this way

Please can I have it?


----------



## Kacey (Oct 29, 2007)

_WOW....  _Do you want to adopt me?


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 12, 2008)

Pictures from this weekend...


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 12, 2008)

Just beautiful ... have I mentioned that I now officially hate you? :lol:.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 12, 2008)

So ... is this your primary residence now, or a getaway?


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 12, 2008)

Still just a getaway.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 12, 2008)

beautiful.


----------

